# Your Dream Publisher



## Black Dragon (May 14, 2011)

If you could choose one publisher to work with, who would it be?  Why would you choose them above any other?


----------



## Telcontar (May 14, 2011)

Tor, or Del Rey. Tons of my favorite titles come from one or the other of these publishers. Almost all of my favorite Sci-Fi and fantasy authors have their biggest titles from these guys. Can't go wrong with that kind of brute publishing muscle!*

*Of course you can go wrong, but it's nice to have the biggest and baddest on your side.


----------



## Kelise (May 14, 2011)

Harper Voyager. Because in Australia there aren't that many other choices - well, I could choose Orbit, perhaps... - and all my favourite authors are published through them. Easy choice, really


----------



## Ophiucha (May 14, 2011)

Ballantine (or Del Rey, as it is part of Ballantine).


----------



## myrddin173 (May 14, 2011)

Tied for first are Tor and Del Rey, though Hyperion is a close third.


----------



## M.A.N. (May 28, 2011)

RabÃ©n & SjÃ¶gren (swedish publisher, with among others the Harry Potter series)

Take care,
Magnus
(sent from the Forum Runner app)


----------



## Kaellpae (Jul 21, 2011)

Tor. Just about all fantasy I've read is through them. I'll have to find info about Del Rey though.


----------



## Helbrecht (Jul 21, 2011)

Gollancz.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Baen Books, followed by Tor.

Actually, one of my novels has made it out of the slush pile and gauntlet of editors, and is on the managing editor's desk (queue) at Baen Books. It's been there a while. Nothing moves fast in publishing--glaciers move faster.

Baen is known for being innovative and treats its authors very well, and has a very loyal readership.
Tor is known for its variety, number of titles released and strong distribution.

I've met editors (and briefly talked with) from both Baen and Tor. Friendly and truly love their job and books, and interested in author success. That's not to say that other editor/publishers are any different.

And that's not to say I don't appreciate my current publisher who works pretty hard for me/my works and cares about my success too.


----------

